# Ready to do battle at Leesport



## Rag1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just finished making my injections, sauces and rubs for this weekends comp at Leesport, Pa.
One more chance to score my sad ass out of the bottom of the list. 
If I don't do better soon, I'll go back to weekend biker parties where you are happy just to be alive on Monday morning.   
Going to try some new stuff... sauces mainly.
After this, it's a break till Oninkfest at the end of September.

Good luck to BTGG and his event in Va.  We both will have great weather.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 17, 2008)

Good luck Rag!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I recieved an email as to what and which teads were bringing food for the Friday night cooks dinner. Check it out;

 1) Ma's Que Crew: Portuguese Pork and Clams
> 2) Backporch BBQ: Red Beans and Rice
> 3) Pigs by the Moon: Pound Cake w/ Fresh Berries
> 4) Susquehanna Blue Smoke: Black Bean Salad
> 5) Widespread Barbecue: BBQ Mac and Cheese
> 6) Max Que: Sausage, Peppers and Onions
> 7) Redneck Pit Krew: Sausage and Lentil Soup & Cornbread
> 8 )Stumpy Coals: Blackened Shrimp and Crab Claws
> 9) Smoke 'Em If You Got 'Em: Green Salad/Balsamic dressing
> 10) Jumping Gnome: Cajun Pork Loin & Lisa's "Kind of like home fries"
> potatoes
> 11) Smokey Bear BBQ: Mock Pierogies.
> 12) Windy Acres:  Mexican Lasagna
> 13)  Habanero Hog:  Baked Beans and cuke and onion salad
> 14)  Midnite Smokers:  Brownies

We are gonna eat real good.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow what a great and varied menu!

Have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just finished making my sauces, injections, rubs and stuff today too. I have almost every thing packed and Ill be loading up the truck and trailer tomorrow morning and leaving sometime around 11.

Talk to you tomorrow rag 
Chris


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 19, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> I recieved an email as to what and which teads were bringing food for the Friday night cooks dinner. Check it out;
> 
> 1) Ma's Que Crew: Portuguese Pork and Clams
> > 2) Backporch BBQ: Red Beans and Rice
> ...



If she makes it while they are there, ask Mrs Hess, from Midnite Smokers if you can try her cheese cake!!!!! you'll not have a better cheesecake until the day you die!!!

Good Luck to ya!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck Rag!
Iffen' you have to fall back on the biker parties.....I'm with ya' bro'.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barb remembers you mentioning that at the jack. I just got the post after getting home. I'll make it a point to score some of that, maybe at another comp. Midnight Smokers got RGC


----------

